# Bored and willing to sketch! :)



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello! I'm rediculously bored since I've been stuck and home with a broken ankle (not out with my horse like I was completely pumped to do over winter break...) and want to do some sketching.

I'm NOT doing referenced sketches, aka no pictures. Rather, give me a discription of your dream horse and I'll sketch it up. 

Example; My dream horse is a stallion, bay with two white stocking that come up mid cannon bone on his back legs. He has a small stripe thats slightly lop-sided. He has a pulled mane, but an extremely think and long forelock, as well as tail - though his tail has a blunt cut at his fetlocks. He's a tall leggy thoroughbred, but has arabic features, like a slightly dished face and often has his tail flagged.











I will go first come first serve, so it's fair. You can only have ONE dream horse unless there's a lack of demand. If I really like you horse, I might color it (but that's rare). 

So! Let's hear 'em! I need the practice.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like this thread~great idea =) 
Ok, let's see...
When I picture my dream horse he's big-like in cartoons and such when the horse's size is a little exaggerated. Nice and tall, not lanky but not draught either. The characteristics of a friesian, but without the roman nose (don't like how rounded it is down by the nose) Color: black, but gleams a little blue in the sun. 
Nice flowing gate, long mane and tail. Only lets me ride him =)
Kinda fairytale-ish I know but you asked for dreams!
Look forward to the result-thanks! :wink:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ok, when you finish midwestgirls could you do mine? thanks in advance...
ok, well, My dream horse is a mare, with a smart looking face, very sharp/ neat/fine legs. bay. blacklegs/tail/mane and muzzle. big brown eyes! very fine ears. dressage horse looking. wild mane and tail, and wild looking, but soft and forgiving at the same time. with a presance that says: I am here, look at how beautiful i am! but i am here to work for you. 

haha i will give you five gold stars if you can get the presence part, that is very hard  

but i absalutely LOVE your drawing,and im looking forward to seeing mine


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll get right on both of yours! It'll be fuuuunnn!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Great idea. I got back into drawing when I was laid up with a fractured kneecap. I started out doing free sketches in myspace and then people offered to buy the originals. It was then that I really wanted to get serious with my artwork. Had it not been for my busted knee, I may very well have not been where I am today. So it was sort of a blessing for me. I am very happy with where my art is going now. 

Anyway, I don't really have a dream horse other than to have my first horse Tailor back. Instead of posting a picture of him, I will just describe him for you. Tailor was a 17.2hh hanovarian. he had more refined face, almost like a thoroughbred and these deep soulful eyes. He always looked just a little sad in his expression. Oh yeah, and he had a flat chin (yes, a flat chin). He had a very broad chest. His tail was quite small, but it highlighted his butt very well. he was a dark bay, and had just a tiny sprinkling of white on his forehead. His coat was very dappled in the summer. He was my soul horse and I'd give anything to have him back. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Liz Norris said:


> Great idea. I got back into drawing when I was laid up with a fractured kneecap. I started out doing free sketches in myspace and then people offered to buy the originals. It was then that I really wanted to get serious with my artwork. Had it not been for my busted knee, I may very well have not been where I am today. So it was sort of a blessing for me. I am very happy with where my art is going now.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really have a dream horse other than to have my first horse Tailor back. Instead of posting a picture of him, I will just describe him for you. Tailor was a 17.2hh hanovarian. he had more refined face, almost like a thoroughbred and these deep soulful eyes. He always looked just a little sad in his expression. Oh yeah, and he had a flat chin (yes, a flat chin). He had a very broad chest. His tail was quite small, but it highlighted his butt very well. he was a dark bay, and had just a tiny sprinkling of white on his forehead. His coat was very dappled in the summer. He was my soul horse and I'd give anything to have him back. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


One other thing, Tailor was best known for his extended trot. He would literally float. So if you don't mind, I'd love to see him drawn in an extended trot. However, he always carried his head high and proud, never round and supple like a dressage horse.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here are the first two!










Haha, I got a little mane and tail happy - but! You did say fairytail like - and that's what comes to mind. I don't know if I got the body type you were looking for (more warmbloody than friesian to me...), but I like the outcome none-the-less. 










You got some loooong legs on your pretty lady.  Hope you like!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you! its perfect!


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

When you are done with Liz's, can you do mine?

My dream horse is, a muscular gray irish sport horse with long mane and tail thats very flowey. He looks like it could jump the moon and has no fear. Can be tough but gentle, would never let me down. He has a round nose with a soft face and legs and rest of the body is very muscular with long legs. Looking forward to it, thanks!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I you're still bored, I have another project for you ^^

My dream horse is a sorrel overo stallion, with a white face and splash inkblotted markings. He's swift and fearless, carrying me wherever I point him. Undying loyalty and passion are his greatest traits, while his hot and iery spirit still burns. His mane is the perfect length, not reaching any farther than the bottom of his neck. It has white streaks strewn throughout it like icicles against a dark background. He's only 14.3 hands but he's muscular, an ideal reining and working cow horse. He's built to get low and cut, while sitting hard for his stops and spinning fast.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

If you can, can you do mine? A black and white pinto stallion with a long mane and tail, racing the wind. Muscular, powerful leg, but gentle eyes


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow what a cool idea, I would love one!

Let's see.. I am dreaming of a huge, muscular mare. She is buckskin with a jet black mane, tail, and legs. She has a thick, wild mane and tail and a forelock that reaches her nose. She has ice blue eyes and a thick blaze. She is fairly short and the most incredible cow horse!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh! This would be fun to have done! =)
My dream horse would be an 18hh bay Clydesdale mare, with flowing white feathers on her feet, a nice long thick black mane and tail, and a white blaze on her face.


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooh what a great idea! If you have time- mine is a dream pony 
My dream pony is a small, 12.2 Welsh cross mare. She is a chestnut with a blaze, and four stockings up to her knees. She has a pulled mane, regular sized forelock, and a full, flowing tail. She is delicate and a little small-boned, but and beautiful mover and jumper (if you could draw in motion that would be great). She has a kind, gentle eye and is good with small children.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay! My turn please?
My dream horse is a grey and white paint Percheron draft. He has a big head and is all legs! He is bustling with muscles yet looks very graceful. He has a thick tail and a really long forelock. His mane reaches a bit past the bottom of his neck. Looking forward to it! Thank you!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok my dream horse is a paint mustang mare with a feather in her hair, she'll be tossing her mane and swishing her tail .
this is a great thread
thanks x


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

if your still willing to do these i have one for you. 
my dream horse would be a very tall stallion. strong and well muscled. He would arch his neck for everyone. he would be a gorgeous Warmblood or Thoroughbred. black and white. long flowing mane and tail. he'd have 2 blue eyes and an almost wild look to him. perfect for eventing.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

I totally understand if you don't want to do mine, and don't stress yourself out over doing it, but if you really want to my dream horse is a...

huge, muscular chestnut mare. She may be a lady, feminine and all, but she is powerful and fierce. Her snow white blaze complements her confident face and her beautiful, red body. Her eyes are big and broad, shining with passion and determination. Her legs are long and lean, seaming to be able to gallop for miles. Her tail is proudly carried high in the air. Her forelock is thick, as her tail, and her main thick, yet pulled. This mare is a Thoroughbred and is the "Rosie the Riveter" of the horse society.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here are some more! I'm on a roll tonight, House MD marathons seem to induce impulsive drawing. Haha!!


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

I have sort of a "project" for you if you would be interested. I've been looking for someone really creative to make me a new logo for my barn. Would you be up to giving it a try?



eta: your work is incredible. I am a photo major but secretly wish that I had the talent for fine art drawing as well. Keep it up!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awe thank you. That's just what Tay Tay looked like when he was playing in the arena. He was such a pill about putting his head down under saddle, but it never seemed to inhibit his ability to trot with impulsion. We didn't do terribly well in flat classes, but He was just so magnificent in his own "special" way...ok, here come the tears. 

What I like about all your sketches is how expressive they all are.


----------



## Jack101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Alrightt. Im bored to. So im going to jot down my Dream Horse Well He a huge stallion With amazing confirmation and Long wavy hair. He has lot of feathers and loves to run!!! He looks some what like a Friesian But Even more Beautiful! Okay so he a really Dark Bay And Has some Black on his legs like * Socks*. He stands about 17.2..Haha I dream BIG..Well his tail Touches the ground Ohh and his forlock goes way over his head and covers his Beautiful star! His eyes are very soft looking and his head is kinda big but very pretty looking

Well If you could draw this for me that would be great! And you do draw amazing pictures! Thanks


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

ONLY if you have time. here is mine.

My dream horse would probally be palomino stallion. BIG. like 19hh big. I would like him stalky like a draft but still graceful. with lots of feathers. I would want him dark palomino with a light mane and A LONG thick mane. like LONG. I would want his tail to be so long it drug on the ground. I would want him to have thoes big sweet eyes that are full of expresion. Also I would want his face to be arabainish..Haha i guess i would want him fairtytale-ish

Haha only in my dreams...THANK YOU!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Annnndddd, some more! Haha, you can see my progression of messy-ness. The longer I draw, the looser I get. Lol.


















I actually rediculously enjoyed drawing your mare. I love big girls! Lol!









She came out more arab than welshy then I like and I maybe went a little "hock action" happy, but - she's cute non-the-less!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Liz Norris said:


> Awe thank you. That's just what Tay Tay looked like when he was playing in the arena. He was such a pill about putting his head down under saddle, but it never seemed to inhibit his ability to trot with impulsion. We didn't do terribly well in flat classes, but He was just so magnificent in his own "special" way...ok, here come the tears.
> 
> What I like about all your sketches is how expressive they all are.


Awe... I didn't want to make you cry! *internet hug* Its so hard to lose a friend, especially a horse - just last winter I had to say good bye too. But, I know he's in a better place...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> I actually rediculously enjoyed drawing your mare. I love big girls! Lol!


Ahhh!!!!  I love it!!! Thanks!!!! Out of curiousity, if the actual image file is larger than what you posted, would you mind pm'ing it to me? I'd LOVE to put it as my desktop wallpaper...however at that size, my computer would scream at me for the quality going down. :-(


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Love love LOVE your drawings!!!! Gah it frustrates me so much, I would kill to be able to draw so loose, I just can't!! My loose drawings look like big botch jobs! I'm going on a houseboat next week, so have 8 days of lazing around on the roof of it to sketch landscapes in charcoal.... hoping that will be my ticket to loosness!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lots of non-referenced, over exaggerated (antonomically wise) piddle sketches. Long hours of school lectures help induce doodling. Haha.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow it's just how I imagined her, thanks so much! (drooling over your ability to loosely sketch as well!)


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for mine! I love it. You are a fantastic artist


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

These are stunning! I love the style, I need to learn how to loosely draw. I think my background in architecture takes over to much LOL!!! 

When you have the time, my daughter has a dream horse she has described to me. Now keep in mind my daughter is 5 years old and her idea of a dream horse is... well creative :wink:. I'm not sure if you draw this type but here it goes. She with out a doubt believes pegasus exist, of course I can't be the one to let her down . Her dream horse is a Pegasus Clydesdale (the poor thing better have some strong wings) :lol: All white, flowing mane and tail. She says that no one has them b/c they can't catch them, but she will someday.


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks I love mine! Great Job!!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

All doooonnnneee!
Any more now? I'm still very interested to doodle more!
























































http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c96/Bucs3191/Untitled-16.jpg


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Would u mind drawing my 'character'?
It's basicly a horse I created haha 
Her name is Rimsky ^_^

1251829488redrumwolf_rimsky_referen.jpg picture by redrumwolf - Photobucket

I'd gladly pay to get the original! 
She can have appaloosa spots on her behind


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, you're amazing! My dream horse would be a Paso Fino gelding, a really red chestnut, with a perfect star and a long mane and forelock. As for leg markings....the back legs would have identical stockings.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> All doooonnnneee!
> Any more now? I'm still very interested to doodle more!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats beautifully strong and graceful all at the same time, AMAZING! 
My daughter was so excited and giggly when she saw it :lol:
Would you be willing to sell the original? I would love to frame it and put it in her room. Pm me if so. Thanks for the drawing!! I'm a digital artist/websites also, let me know if you would want anything in trade. :wink:


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are really bored, you can make me one!
Another pony lol 
My (other) dream pony is a 14.2 bay pony, slightly on the fine-boned side, but still muscular. He has a short but heavy mane, a nice sized forelock, and a thick tail ending under the hocks. He has four socks that end a little above the fetlock. He has an irregular star, leading into a stripe that ends at his muzzle. He has a soft, kind eye. His jump is very nice; he has a bascule, and his knees are nice and tight  (If you could show him over a jump, that would be awesome!)
This is what his stripe/star looks like- http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...88985217256_1607122712_30636482_3207199_n.jpg


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sure! I've got the other two done already so the more the merrier!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> Sure! I've got the other two done already so the more the merrier!


Yay! I can't wait to see it


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

omg! love mine! i have another one.

16 hh Pintabian. palomino and white, arabian like yet still stocky enough to do some work. flowing mane and tail. 1 brown, 1 blue eye. amazing collection and bend and beautiful. soft kind eye and flaring nose


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

If you're still bored..... I would love to have a gelderlander..... Big, black, 4 high whites and a blaze that extends fully over the muzzle and onto the lower lip... Lots of animation in its gait with that look at me attitude.... Oh and a roached mane and cleanly banged tail


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of my guy.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Here are some pics of my guy.
> 
> http://family.webshots.com/photo/2866618380101961236zcxqCn
> <image snips!>
> ...


Sorry! I'm not drawing referenced photos! Only "dream" horses!


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha - I love welshies. Referenced off of one of my own photos from a friends welsh, tight knees are an understatement.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

OOO thats perfect thank you! If you still want to do any more i would love one.

This time it would be a fjord pony. With cute short stubby legs. LONG tail. thick mane. cute little face. big eyes. and thick neck....Haha

If you have to many you dont have to do it. But if you dont mind, thank you!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh wow! That is perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


>


thankyou so much, shes so pretty!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

My dream horse is a grullo paint mare. Long thick mane and tail, with some feathering too. White face with two blue eyes, dark mane tail and legs, with her dorsal stripe. White belly. Stocky, yet refined with a feminine head, large eyes and flared nostrils.


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

AWESOME artworks!! Enjoying it! Thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

My dream horse is a big steel dapple grey eventer, with a thick white blaze the goes down around the nose but doesn't cover the eyes, one blue eye and one half blue eye, and stockings on 3 legs, with a grey and white mixed tail.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just realized I never thanked you for the drawing! It's perfect~and the pose is great. Being mane and tail happy is a good thing :lol: 
And the other ones you've done are so cool too. My favorite part about it is that you don't want pictures-just descriptions. Really brings out the creativity. 
I'll keep watching =)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


>


Omg I luv it! Thank you! If you're bored, can you do another one please? A tobiano tri-colored Paint mixed with a Clydesdale with a bald face and blue eyes. For markings? Be creative lol! Thanks


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Could you do a bald face paint horse with a marking on his belly and neck, and one blue eye, kinda short and tubby


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

My dream horse is a reining bred gelding. Dainty head. Black and white paint, nice naturally low head carriage, semi long flowing mane, and a beautiful lope.
Thank you in advance =]


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


>


Thank you!!! Its beautiful! Would you mind if I save it to my computer?


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope! Go right ahead Icrazyaboutu! 
That goes for anyone else as well, you are free to do with these sketches as you wish (except claim that you drew them of course! Haha!)!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a amazing thread....Awesome artwork.....My dream horse would be a flea bitten arabian mare, very petite and delicate with long flowing mane and tail. Perky ears and beautiful eyes.... Would try her heart out for me and loves to try new things


----------

